# crime scene/quarantine zone



## kunox (Apr 14, 2019)

I was wondering how the police would investigate a crime scene that was also quarantined off for a disease. this on top of being a past war zone from an attack.

edit 1:more detail... there was a experiment happening in a lab where {Main character} was trying to cure{ his daughter} of an infliction. his assistants leave as after this the {a gang} attacks the labs as the try to take done the labs head. on top of this a monster known as {dust dragon} for now has attacked out of season. it all makes since in the story but.... on top of that the{daughter} killed a bunch of people and she left and people dead as stone statues and the main investigation of the {crime scene} think it may need to be a quarantine zone. I know that's a lot of moving parts but here's my question.
edit 2h and I forgot. in the building they need to investigate there is a gas leak.
how would the investigators handle  such a crime scene?
edit 3: someone pointed out that the investigator will not find to many clues. the only reason she is there is because the victims have been killed in a strange way. a.k.a turned to stone so to speak.


----------



## luckyscars (Apr 15, 2019)

kunox said:


> I was wondering how the police would investigate a crime scene that was also quarantined off for a disease. this on top of being a past war zone from an attack.
> 
> edit 1:more detail... there was a experiment happening in a lab where {Main character} was trying to cure{ his daughter} of an infliction. his assistants leave as after this the {a gang} attacks the labs as the try to take done the labs head. on top of this a monster known as {dust dragon} for now has attacked out of season. it all makes since in the story but.... on top of that the{daughter} killed a bunch of people and she left and people dead as stone statues and the main investigation of the {crime scene} think it may need to be a quarantine zone. I know that's a lot of moving parts but here's my question.
> edit 2h and I forgot. in the building they need to investigate there is a gas leak.
> ...



I can't make head or tail of half of what you wrote in the edits, but I'll try.

If an area is quarantined due to a nuclear, biological or chemical hazard a local police department would surrender any investigative powers until the area has been designated safe http://www.ncsl.org/research/health/state-quarantine-and-isolation-statutes.aspx ). The federal government (usually the CDC, but it could be whatever) has full authority to assume control over property in any situation that poses a public health hazard. 

If you think about this logically, conducting an investigation of even the most severe crime imaginable (let's say mass murder or terrorism) does not trump the need to ensure the elimination of a present threat. In that situation, investigations can wait. It would also be unlikely in most cases where there was a need for quarantine that it would fall on local police anyway. It would more likely be either the state or federal government as terrorism, etc. are all federal crimes. Very few cop-on-the-beat crimes would result in a protracted quarantine situation. 

Dust Dragons...would probably be a federal issue.


----------



## kunox (Apr 15, 2019)

that helped a lot.. ty.


----------

